# Initializing Direct 3D



## Gloport57 (Feb 22, 2009)

I installed X-Men the official game (Activision) onto my PC, but when I attempt to play the game I get the following message: Error..Unable to initialize Direct 3D, make sure hardware acceleration is set to full...How do I find hardware acceleration and how do I set it to full? I willl probably be asking lots of questions!!!
I also want to know how to remove msn search & google search from ?my browser???....Is that the junk listed underneath the Wed Site tab??? PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## Skizoman (Feb 19, 2009)

in XP right click on desktop -> display properties -> settings -> advanced -> troubleshoot tab -> there's a slide bar: pull it to the right
If you haven't changed anything it should already be at full
post your specs to get a better idea of the problem


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Gloport57, and welcome to TSF:

please do as Skizoman said, if it's already on the full please post your system specs :
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
PSU


----------

